# Finnex planted+ 24/7



## Chipmason3 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just bought one and I don't know if it will be good lighting to add with the Co2 and fertilizer. There is another thread talking about the same thing and I'm wondering myself if it will work and if not what is a good light to use? I had a Fluval Aquasky light on my tank and the plants were doing good with that light! Now I don't know if they are doin the same or worse... 
I would love to know the answer too. Don't get why finnex sells this light as a planted plus if it's not good for growing plants in our aquariums!


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tank size? Dimensions?


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

2MNYHAQS said:


> Hello, everyone. I would like to know if a finnex planted+ 24/7 will have the capacity to grow a carpet plant called dwarf hairgrass? I see it need med light at least with co2 and ferts. i have 2 out of the three. a diy co2 system and also ferts. will this light help me achieve this goal!?


yes, that light has plenty of power to grow your grass. or just about any plants. I would rate it medium - high light depending how deep your tank is. I am able to grow hairgrass even on the cheapest 10 gal stock LED light from aqueon. although it takes like 1 month to shoot a runner finger out.


----------



## Chipmason3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Not trying to hijack the thread but my tank is a 65 gallon 36x24x18 and 24 is the heigth. It gets light down to the bottom of my tank I was wondering if the 24-7 mode is good enough for the lighting or should I turn it in max for so many hours?


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Chipmason3 said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but my tank is a 65 gallon 36x24x18 and 24 is the heigth. It gets light down to the bottom of my tank I was wondering if the 24-7 mode is good enough for the lighting or should I turn it in max for so many hours?


the 24/7 mode is fine. It has a nice sunrise and sunset look. fancy. might start dipping to medium light. hairgrass can handle high light. 

see how you like it, if it is not giving you enough power, turn it up to 8-10hrs/day on max, max.


----------



## 2MNYHAQS (Sep 29, 2016)

My tank is 29 gal 30L W12 deep about 18


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

IntotheWRX said:


> the 24/7 mode is fine. It has a nice sunrise and sunset look. fancy. might start dipping to medium light. hairgrass can handle high light.
> 
> see how you like it, if it is not giving you enough power, turn it up to 8-10hrs/day on max, max.


If they want to keep it on 24/7 mode, this is not correct. It only does close to max for 3 hours of the cycle. At 24" depth, you will be in the 30's for PAR on max, and a lot less throughout the rest of they day. That will not be enough lighting for most carpet plants.

I do believe DHG is more dependent on good CO2 than lighting in this specific case, but still, I would not give such definitive answers when you don't know for sure.



2MNYHAQS said:


> My tank is 29 gal 30L W12 deep about 18


At 18" depth, you are looking at high 40's on max brightness. That should be ok for DHG as long as there is good CO2. You might be burning through the DIY fairly quick to keep it healthy though. Also, if you wanted to leave it in 24/7 mode, I can't say for sure if that would be enough light or not.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2MNYHAQS (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks everyone i will play with the light and see if max settings or the sun setting is enough TY


----------



## Chipmason3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm gonna upgrade and get a better light eventually. Just mad I spent $105 bucks for a light I thought was gonna be good for plants since it's sold as a planted plus light! It's false advertisement if you ask me. Will it grow some plants? Probably. Will it do like I thought it would. Now seems doubtful with everyone's comments. Think I'm gonna put my Aquasky light back on too so I have enough light for now until I can afford a good light! I just bought a Co2 setup Aquatek and it's being delivered today so I can't wait!! Thanks for the info everyone and sorry for hijacking your thread!!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Chipmason3 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm gonna upgrade and get a better light eventually. Just mad I spent $105 bucks for a light I thought was gonna be good for plants since it's sold as a planted plus light! It's false advertisement if you ask me. Will it grow some plants? Probably. Will it do like I thought it would. Now seems doubtful with everyone's comments. Think I'm gonna put my Aquasky light back on too so I have enough light for now until I can afford a good light! I just bought a Co2 setup Aquatek and it's being delivered today so I can't wait!! Thanks for the info everyone and sorry for hijacking your thread!!


Well to be fair to finnex the 24/7 is plenty of light on the majority of tanks. Not their fault that you have a 24" deep tank and need significantly more power to reach the substrate. A good option might be to get an additional 24/7 fixture. 2 fixtures would spread the light more which IMO is essential on tanks that are 18" deep (front to back) and 2 of these fixtures might give you the amount of light you need. I might be overestimating the power of the 24/7 though... I'll let you do the research.

Most people who do planted tanks do not choose such tall tanks for this reason - it's really hard to get the lighting right. My 75g is 18" tall and I would probably like it more if it was shorter.

-------------

To the guy with the 30g I would assume you would be totally fine with the single 24/7. DHG doesn't need super high light to do alright. I found that type of substrate and CO2 are more important to get good growth.


----------



## Chipmason3 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I get good enough light to the bottom of the tank to do a carpeting plant of some sort. I appreciate the info though now I know what I need if I wanna get a better light down the road!! Here is a pic of my tank with the light on max. All the plants in there were growing with the Fluval Aquasky light I had in there.


----------



## MoochieAndCrow (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 24/7 planted + over a 65 gallon as well, I used it on max for 10 hours per day and it was enough light to sustain my staurogyne repens, but the growth was very slow. My rotala indica and ludwigia repens did great under the fixture. 

Recently upgraded to two Kessil a160we pendants and use the 24/7's adjustable settings as more of mood lighting than anything now. 

The 24/7 will definitely grow plants, but I wouldn't call it "high light" but more like "low end of medium" at 22" from the substrate. 

Granted, I don't have a PAR meter so this is only how I feel, not what I know.


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have the planted plus 24/7 and it has been pretty good for me so far. All of my plants seem to be growing well. I used 24/7 mode for a while, but I was getting a lot of algae. So I switched to the sunny mode and lowered my photo period and things are much better now. Mine is a 36G bowfront too, so the light is 21" from the substrate. If you want a good idea of what PAR this light gives on the different modes, I found this video quite useful:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJsYweqNtig

He's reviewing the light on a 20G High and shows the par for all of the different settings.


----------



## Ryan Stephens (Nov 2, 2016)

my tank is running this light and has been for about a month, the dwarf hairgrass has stayed healthy and i Think ive deen it spread just a tad. so it does atleast provide enough light to sustain it.

im running DIY co2 out of a half liter bottle, change it about once every 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## ToonamiIwagumi (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd say with Co2 and the 24/7 using the 24/7 mode my dwarf hairgrass has just about taken over the whole tank while I only wanted the left side done with the grass. Oh well..


----------

